# Yemen (Arabia)



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Yemen in southern arabia is stuck in a different time




















http://middleeastrevised.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/8853811-yemen-shahara-bridge.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-eRd0SsHYM...UqizwlZHq8/s640/shahara+bridge+in+yemen+3.jpg










http://st5.geg.cz/photo/80858_detail.jpg











http://blogs.voanews.com/photos/files/2011/11/reuters_yemen_rock_palace_07Nov11-878x576.jpg


















http://farm1.static.flickr.com/45/133003825_0b865ff27b.jpg











http://www.hypercup.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Yemen-e1290445885560.jpg









http://www.chalhoub-group.com/_img/country/yemen.jpg









http://delhi4cats.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/yemen-1.jpg










http://abcnewsradioonline.com/stora....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1338586191866











http://i.imgur.com/9Wai18Y.jpg









http://imgc.allpostersimages.com/im...khur-plateau-a-car-perched-on-a-cliff-top.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-2E4au0tiYH0/U1Xg8V-jDRI/AAAAAAAAI_E/MUPuXTgYmSg/s1600/3.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

totally eye opener! :cheers:


----------



## joschy (Nov 27, 2014)

sorry, test1-test14 can be deleted...


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Ask Yellow Fever to delete it for you


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

don't test in the regular thread, you would be considered trolling and can be banned. There is a test section just for that purpose...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> totally eye opener! :cheers:


Indeed!
Great, very nice photos from Yemen, goocheslamb :cheers:


----------

